# Solved: help-windows 7- RIP from cd -wav- details media player.



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

how can i change the details of songs that i RIPed from original cd as wav in windows 7(media player the newest)? 
(it seems to be locked). 
edit the song:name,album year-name,artist name and so on.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

I do not believe that the standard Windows WAV file format supports embedding the kind of tags you are talking about within the file. Are you saying that checking the properties for some of your WAV files is showing information like song title and artist name but you can not change them, or are they just blank?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

The original Audio CD will have "CD Text" encoded into the tracks. This displays the artist & song title on playback devices which can read CD Text. 
When you do a straight copy of an Audio CD to a blank CD-R, any existing CD Text gets faithfully copied as well.

Wave files (.wav) do not support CD Text, so when you rip a CD to wave format, the CD Text data is ignored.

You will need to convert the wave files to mp3 tracks if you want to embed artist & song-title information in to them.
Once converted to mp3, you can then 'tag' the tracks with the track information using a utility such as "MP3Tag" from here:
http://www.mp3tag.de/en/


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

pip22 said:


> The original Audio CD will have "CD Text" encoded into the tracks. This displays the artist & song title on playback devices which can read CD Text.


FYI, CD Text may not exist on all audio CDs. It was introduced in 1996 as an extension of the original Red Book audio CD specification. As far as I can tell, it is optional and not a requirement to be included on audio CDs made after that date. Also, the CD Text data is in the lead-in area of the disc and not part of the individual audio tracks on the disc. There are publicly accessible databases that include information such as Album Title, Song Titles, Artist Name(s), etc. for CDs without the CD Text information. Ripping and player software with Internet access can generate a "digital fingerprint" of an Audio CD and check the database for a matching information of the disc contents.


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

so i cant change/edit the wav file properties in any way?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

yonatanos said:


> how can i change the details of songs that i RIPed from original cd as wav in windows 7(media player the newest)?
> (it seems to be locked).
> edit the song:name,album year-name,artist name and so on.


If you have a song in WMP you should be able to edit the artist/album information manually by double-clicking on each field or do an internet lookup to fill in the data. I know this works with WMP 11, but I don't have WMP 12 to do actual testing.

When you do this with an Mp3 file it updates the WMP database and the ID3 tags in the Mp3 file itself, however with a .wav file the data only resides in the WMP database since there are no ID3 tags in a .wav file.


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

but i can edit the HEADER of the wav file right?
i heard that there are couple of ways to do this.
with Audacity for example or even with media player...,mediamonkey,
you people know more possibilities?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

A wave file has a RIFF Info chunk that you can use.

Try MediaMonkey, according to their website:



> MediaMonkey includes an MP3 Tag editor (an ID3 tag editor supporting ID3v1 & ID3v2), AAC tag editor (for M4A/M4P files), an OGG tag editor (for OGG and FLAC files), a WMA tag editor, an APE2 tag editor (for APE files), and a WAV tag editor.


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

but what the purpose of this?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I really don't see much purpose at all. You could store more meaningful data in a database instead. If I was going to store wave files I'd probably just put Artist, Album, Track Number and Track Title in the filename and be done with it.

Almost all of my music is in Mp3 format anyway. The files are much smaller and easier to work with.


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

but what about the quality? it means nothing? 
wav is a very quality format compared to mp3.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you tried used FLAC lossless compression? I believe it also supports tagging.

What equipment are you using to listen to your music files?


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

yes i tried flac and i think it dosent support tagging...i tried...with wmp 
(i listen to music in my car,at home with stereo system and headphones.


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

wikipedia:
Beginning with Windows 2000, a WAVE_FORMAT_EXTENSIBLE header was defined which specifies multiple audio channel data along with speaker positions, eliminates ambiguity regarding sample types and container sizes in the standard WAV format and supports defining custom extensions to the format chunk.[4][5][10]
There are some inconsistencies in the WAV format: for example, 8-bit data is unsigned while 16-bit data is signed, and many chunks duplicate information found in other chunks.
WAV files can contain embedded IFF "lists", which can contain several "sub-chunks".
As a derivative of the Resource Interchange File Format (RIFF), WAV files can be tagged with metadata in the INFO chunk. In addition, WAV files can embed Extensible Metadata Platform (XMP).
Unlike formats like flac, WAV files don't usually have information fields, for instance, in the case of a song, title, artist, album, year, etc..http://forums.techguy.org/#cite_note-14http://forums.techguy.org/#cite_note-10


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

but what is the
the bottom line ?

i dont much familiar with sound matters.
(forgive me on the quantity of my message)


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

yonatanos said:


> yes i tried flac and i think it dosent support tagging...i tried...with wmp


No, cwwozniak is right, you can tag flac files with MediaMonkey or Mp3tag.

As far as quality goes, yes, wave files are higher quality, but they've done listening tests and most people can't tell the difference between wave files and 320kbps Mp3 files. When you listen at home and you want high quality play the CD instead of a wave file.

The main reason to use compressed files like Mp3's is portability. When you listen to music in your car it's better to use Mp3's because you can have many more tracks than wave files and you probably won't be able to hear any higher quality with wave files.

Mp3's are also good for portable Mp3 players.

The bottom line is use whatever format that fits the way you listen music.


----------



## yonatanos (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you people!
your answers were very helphelpful.


----------

